

Bitcoin is so 2013: Dogecoin is the new cryptocurrency on the block - mactitan
http://mobile.theverge.com/2013/12/16/5216862/bitcoin-is-so-2013-dogecoin-is-new-crypto-currency-on-the-block

======
maaarghk
clickable non mobile link for us old fashioned desktop users...
[http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/16/5216862/bitcoin-is-
so-201...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/16/5216862/bitcoin-is-
so-2013-dogecoin-is-new-crypto-currency-on-the-block)

